# 1998 200sx Speaker Polarity



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

I have spent over an hour searching for the polarity of the speaker wires on the 1998 200sx SE and found NOTHING. 

I have installed speakers in a Toyota before but this Nissan is just really weird. I also check on the shitty stock speakers to see the polarity but it's not even label. I can't believe how shitty they are. 

Example, Rear Right Speaker: Grey(+) and Grey w/ Red stripe(-). Is this correct? I hooked the speaker up both ways and sound came out so I'm really confused.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Use a AA battery to test the wires. Just touch it to them for a sec and notice which way the speaker moves. If you hook up the battery and the cone moves out, then the positive side of the battery is hooked to the positive speaker wire.

Speakers don't really care what way you have them wired with regards to positive and negative. It only matters if they sound bad to you.


----------

